# Best way to bring my cat with me from UK



## romyann (Aug 27, 2013)

I am looking for advice on the best way to visit Portugal with my cat from the UK. It appears to be expensive via plane as cargo, but am wondering if there is another option. Perhaps train to another point in Europe. Anyone done this? Many thanks.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I believe (unless it's changed) that you can take cats and small dogs in the cabin on TAP flights out of the UK, but not to re-enter. There are lounges at Gatwick and Heathrow you can book which are quieter than the main concourse. It's probably all on the TAP website.
I'll be very interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## romyann (Aug 27, 2013)

smudges said:


> I believe (unless it's changed) that you can take cats and small dogs in the cabin on TAP flights out of the UK, but not to re-enter. There are lounges at Gatwick and Heathrow you can book which are quieter than the main concourse. It's probably all on the TAP website.
> I'll be very interested to hear how you get on.


Hi Smudges - Yes you are correct. TAP will allow cats in cabin on flights from UK (unless they are very fat and weigh more than 8 kg with carrier - should do the same with people ha, ha), Euro 70 within Europe. But how to come back with her? This is to be a 7 week recce for somewhere to settle, so probably not an expat problem because most won't go backwards and forwards. The fact remains, however, that cats cannot come into the UK as a cabin passenger, only in hold which costs a lot! Eurostar (train) won't allow cats, so stymied there. Hoping there's someone out there who's done this before???


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Drive a car with the cat, make your own timescale, no fear of lost or damaged luggage, see other places along the way. Just make sure that the rules regarding vaccinations are complied with and that you have a passport for your cat. The car would be useful for carrying out your recce as well. My recommendation is to travel via the Tunnel, avoids seasickness and stress for you and the cat.


----------



## romyann (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you, yes I too had thought that may be the best method. It was all of those 1000's of kms of driving that was putting me off!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Take it steady with stops along the way and it makes for a lovely trip down. Check the current rules though for taking your cat through France. I made the journey from the UK to Spain 15 years ago. At that time, in addition to the usual jabs, on the morning that we left we had to take our two to the vet for a general health check and certificate to say they were fit. One we entered France we had 48 hours to pass through and cross the border into Spain. Having said that, after leaving home we were not checked once. After 15 years the rules may have changed. I think we got up to date information from our local office of MAFF.


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

romyann said:


> Thank you, yes I too had thought that may be the best method. It was all of those 1000's of kms of driving that was putting me off!


You could take the longer ferry crossing to Santander or Bilbao to cut down your car journey. Or you could go as foot passenger to Calais and then take French trains to Hendaye, then a train from Irun (same place, basically, different track). There is a sleeper train from Irun to Lisboa.

Travelling with dogs and cats has got easier since the European pet passport scheme was introduced. Having said that, cats usually hate travel of any sort!


----------

